# Generac 5500.. Gonna return :(



## mstrlucky74 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello all, first time poster here. I live on Long Island and we are about to get hit hard by this storm. I was scrambling to buy a genny yesterday and FINALLY got lucky and called Lowes and they just got a emergency shipment in so i waiting in line and bought this genset. Well I must say I am a bit disappointed because I did reviews on this genset(yes after I bought it due to circumstances) and overall it seemed to get pretty bad reviews. A bunch of people even said it should have been recalled because of the fuel leak problem. Well we just went back to Lowes to get another extension cord and I asked the manger about exchanging it( when we bought it they said absolutely NO returns). I told him I already out gas in it and ran it and probably would again when we lose power today/tonight. He was a bit leary but said if it was NOT a return but an exchange it should not be a problem. Boy was I happy this $700 price tag is a lot for us. This generator is very convenient with the handle and wheel so i wish I could keep it but there really are an overwhelming amount of bad reviews. Jut curious if anyone else had any experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## Shawn MacAnanny (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to drive a tractor trailer for lowes. During the bad snow storm a couple years back i had to pick up a load of generators, they come from some emergency storage warehouse shared between home depot and lowes. I picked up about 40 of them, all with Home Depot stickers on them from 3 years prior to that storm so who knows how long they sit in the warehouse. I wouldnt trust them them too much. That's why there is no return, its not a normally stocked item.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for that info. I will try to call Generac tomorrow and give them the serial number etc. and try to find out when this machine was produced. I must say it ran great for the two days I had it running. I did the following.

1. Used Sta-bil fuel stabilizer in my fuel.
2. I changed the oil(used 10w-30 synthetic blend) after using it for about 20 hours.
3. After About 30 hours of use(I gave it about a 1/2-45min break every time I refueled) our power came back on. I ran it until empty.


I am debating if I should exchange it or not. Thanks.


----------



## RAnst4038 (Dec 27, 2011)

*If it ran this long I'd keep it.*

Have you ever seen a video of these things being built? It's not the Harley line at the York plant. It's the insane speeds there built that cause the problems. If it ran 30 hours it's together right. If it's new it doesn't matter how long it sat. Everything is coated with thick clear protectant if it's done right.


----------



## Jones (Nov 11, 2012)

Return Policy? They do that because many many people that buy a generator during an outage will get through the outage and then return the unit because they dont need it any more. Id check the store policy on returns before I purchase.

Cheers
Jones


----------

